# Fat burning zone Vs HIIT?



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys, been off the forum for ages now, so some may recognise me, anyway, im currently dieting down, lost around 12 pound in weeks, steady 2lb a week. I have been trainign 6 days a week, with a cheat day (cheat day with exercise). I have been running my ars off literally, 40 mins + a night, i usually opt for HIIT.. but im really confused as to the Fat burning zxone as i was under the impression it was bullsh1t.. so would i be better off keeping at 65% rather then sprints jogs.. I have seen some good loss and stomach is a lot tigether, i am 5'11, 78Kg, bodyfat is unkown (will do it at gym sometime). Basically i have just been on a basic diet and trained hard, plenty of protein a fair few carbs and not too much fat. I do know about all the other diets but im lookign to keep it simple. Any advice is greatly appriciated.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to make clear what im asking

Would 65% max hr be better then running constantly around 80%?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

you are going to get alot of opinioins on this I think HIIT better if the diet has eneough carbs to fuel it. I generally dont so stick to unfueled steadystate before my breakfast.

some people think the fat "burning zone" has little to do with it and it is the ammount of caloires burned..


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought as much. Well i thought it was to do with calories burned/intake etc.. but im unsure now. Im acheing everyday from the amount of running im doing, also from some weight sessions.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

no such thing as a fat burning zone mate


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> I thought as much. Well i thought it was to do with calories burned/intake etc.. but im unsure now. Im acheing everyday from the amount of running im doing, also from some weight sessions.


are you just starting up again?

if no I would say eat more carbs to aid recovery or cut back on the intensity and just do some active recovery sessions.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Layne Norton did a study on it and it turned out that HIIT was the best in the long term when gaining/maintaining lbm (obviously providing nutrition was good pre)


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheers guys.. err well im 6 weeks in diet so i would say im past starting up and have been training 3 years. I plan on doing some cardio in the morning (fasted) at a decent heart rate, then on the nights doing some HIIT.. will see how it goes. Im avoiding carbs mainly at the moment.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

IMO, both are beneficial. Research shows that high intensity stuff burns less fat at the time you are exercising but raises your metabolism for 24hours after the exercise. Low intensity burns more calories whilst you do it but doesnt spike your metabolism as much in the next 24 hours.

I think you have to get a balance. too much high intensity and you will intefere with your energy levels for resistance training. However i am a firm believe that High intensity has its place and is excellent for explosive power, metabolism spiking and pertains to higher strength in the gym.

Gotta get the mix right.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> Research shows that high intensity stuff burns less fat at the time you are exercising but raises your metabolism for 24hours after the exercise. Low intensity burns more calories whilst you do it but doesnt spike your metabolism as much in the next 24 hours.


Does that depend on the amount of time that the exercise is performed for?

Surely 15 mins of high intensity is going to burn more cals than 15 mins of steady?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I think its not the calories burned in consideration here tass, its more what the body recuits to burn the calories?

hsman, thats what i think im going to do, try use both styles of training to my benefit, some lower intenisty in the morning to kickstart, then on the venings some HIIT to really burn up the cals and keep the metabolism raised


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> I think its not the calories burned in consideration here tass, its more what the body recuits to burn the calories?


Can you explain this in more detail please


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Does that depend on the amount of time that the exercise is performed for?
> 
> Surely 15 mins of high intensity is going to burn more cals than 15 mins of steady?
> 
> Yeah it would definatly burn more calories, but the source of the calories.. energey whatever it uses may vary. From what i understand the "Fat burning zone" would use fat as energy for your muscle fibres. Where as if you sprinting and higher HR, then it would call upon carbs to fuel your muscles.. I think thats correct but i wouldnt bank on it.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiit is hard to recover from, especially when pushing weights 4 times a week.

Imo and from recent studies (layne's mentioned above) HIIT is better when cutting but it is far to draining when on low cals and its a no no on keto's. So I tend to do it once a week, twice max if I'm feeling fresh. My other cardio sessions are 1 hr fasted liss and 30min moderate pwo.

Three times a week, good mix of all and it leaves one full day of rest to recover. (Usualy after HIIT day for me).


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> As per laynes study, liss burns more cals from fat while doing cardio, hiit burns more from carbs but carrys on burning cals for the next so many hours even days iirc. Fat oxidisation over a period of 24hrs was the same.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Does that depend on the amount of time that the exercise is performed for?
> 
> Surely 15 mins of high intensity is going to burn more cals than 15 mins of steady?


this is true

but when i say HIIT, i mean HIIT cardio for 15 minutes

and when i say Low intensity, i mean low intensity cardio for 30 minutes minimum...


----------

